# I need this. I just don't know why........



## Bypass (Feb 18, 2018)

Found this while surfing my gun forum for sale/sell/sail listings.

North West GA - FS XM 42 Flamethrower.  yes  Flamethrower


----------



## Bypass (Feb 18, 2018)

What do you think I would get charged with if I shot a burglar with this thing?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 18, 2018)

BBQing without a license


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2018)

Bypass said:


> What do you think I would get charged with if I shot a burglar with this thing?



If you check the boxes, you get charged with....nothing!  

2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 3 - DEFENSES TO CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS ::  ARTICLE 2 - JUSTIFICATION AND EXCUSE ::  § 16-3-23 - Use of force in defense of habitation


----------



## Grunt (Feb 18, 2018)

Cremating without authority!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 18, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Cremating without authority!


 Oh geesh, I just snorted perfectly good Bombay Sapphire.  That hurt!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> *Burgler* Qing without a license


Fixed it for you.


----------



## TacoTruck (Feb 18, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> If you check the boxes, you get charged with....nothing!
> 
> 2010 Georgia Code ::  TITLE 16 - CRIMES AND OFFENSES ::  CHAPTER 3 - DEFENSES TO CRIMINAL PROSECUTIONS ::  ARTICLE 2 - JUSTIFICATION AND EXCUSE ::  § 16-3-23 - Use of force in defense of habitation


Not totally related, but if you are citing OCGA, here is the up-to-date source.


----------



## TacoTruck (Feb 18, 2018)

https://advance.lexis.com/container...912&prid=223ae93c-b1e9-468b-9e84-50f5379f5088


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2018)

Bypass said:


> What do you think I would get charged with if I shot a burglar with this thing?



Honestly officer, there was a giant spider on the wall. I didnt notice the man who wasn't authorized in my house as I squeezed the trigger.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2018)

Great for lighting the grill.


----------

